# bien que + mode (subjonctif / indicatif / conditionnel)



## Crescent

Bonjour à tous! 

Je me suis toujours demandée pourquoi les Français de nos jours n'aiment tellement pas le pauvre subjonctif de l'imparfait?  C'est que tous mes amis Français me disent toujours de ne pas l'utiliser, surtout dans la langue parlante, mais dans l'écrite aussi. Et ma question est: que faut-il faire s'il faut vraiment, vraiment utiliser le subjonctif de l'imparfait?

Par exemple, si je voulais dire que dans mon dictionnaire j'ai trouvé ce mot/cette phrase, *bien que* je n'aie jamais su qu'elle existait..
Dans le présent ça serait:_ Bien que je ne *sache*_ (n'est-ce pas?  ). Mais si je voudrais le dire dans le passé, il faut utiliser le subjonctif de _l'imparfait_ (étant donné que vous dites beaucoup plus souvent ''_je (ne) savais (pas)_'' que ''_j'ai su_'', n'est-ce pas?

Donc, ma question c'est: est-ce que ça va si je dis: ''_Bien que je ne le *susse* pas_'' ou  y-a-t'il une meilleure façon de le dire? Et comment vous évitez ce problème-ci quand vous voulez vous exprimer dans une telle façon?

Merci beaucoup par avance pour vos réponses! 
Passez une bonne journée. 

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Grop

Crescent said:


> est-ce que ça va si je dis: ''_Bien que je ne le *susse* pas_'' ou  y-a-t'il une meilleure façon de le dire?



Je dirais "Bien que je ne l'aie pas su", ou je m'arrangerais pour contourner le problème. D'ailleurs ça ne marche pas, il faudrait vraiment l'imparfait... On peut contourner en disant "malgré le fait que je ne le savais pas", c'est juste lourd 

Le danger avec susse, c'est qu'on pense tout de suite au verbe sucer...


----------



## DearPrudence

En effet, nous évitons d'utiliser le subjonctif imparfait, même quand on sait le former (eh non, certains ne le savent pas  ).
Dans le langage courant, c'est "assez" facile à éviter.
Dans ton exemple, peut-être aurais-je dit quelque chose comme :
"(C'est vrai que) je le savais mais ..." On peut rallonger la formule, elle peut être moins précise, ... la langue orale est bien moins formelle que la langue écrite.
En général, à l'écrit, le subjonctif présent est toléré.
On écrit donc :
*"Bien que je n'aie jamais su qu'elle existait ..."*

(Bonne exemple cette forme "susse" pour illustrer à quel point cela peut être risible . A l'oral, ''_Bien que je ne le *susse* pas_'' se prononce exactement comme ''_Bien que je ne le *suce *pas_''  et nous, les Français, comme on a l'esprit mal tourné  )

Voilà, attends d'autres avis plus éclairés.


----------



## Mani23

En théorie tu as raison, il faudrait utiliser l'imparfait du subjonctif dans tes exemples, mais plus personne ne le fait. En général, tu trouves toujours un moyen de contourner ce problème ; exemple
Il voulait que nous mangeassions avec lui (grammaticalement correct mais inutilisé)
Il voulait que nous mangions avec lui (la forme admise à l'oral aujourd'hui, mais pas super en langage soutenu)
Il voulait nous voir manger avec lui (respecte l'idée mais sans subjonctif)


----------



## Crescent

Bonjour, Grop!  Merci pour votre explication! Je pensais aussi que les Français préfèrent utiliser le subjonctif du parfait, comme ''_je l'aie su_'' au lieu de celui-ci de l'imparfait. 
J'aime bien votre suggestion: ''malgré le fait que je ne le savais pas'' mais j'ai toujours pensé que ''le fait que''  est suivé par le subjonctif aussi!  N'est-ce pas? Donc, je crains que ça n'éfface pas le problème.. 
Mais, à propos, est-il possible de dire: Malgré ce que je ne savais pas que cela était vrai, etc...? 



DearPrudence said:


> Dans ton exemple, peut-être aurais-je dit quelque chose comme : "(C'est vrai que) je le savais mais ..."


Merci beaucoup, ma chérie!

Malheureusement, l'exemple que vous m'avez donné - ce n'est pas du tout ce que je voulais dire (si j'ai tout compris ). Je voulais dire: bien que je n'aie jamais su que c'était le cas, etc... Et vous m'avez donné: 'C'est vrai que je le savais, mais...'
Je suis désolée pour mon ignorance, mais je n'arrive pas à voir la connection entre les deux..
La phrase que je voulais dire originalement c'était quelque chose comme: ''_Selon mon dictionnaire, il est possible de dire ''....'', bien que je ne l'aie jamais su_. '' 
Mais merci beaucoup quand même pour votre explication! 

Mani23: C'est intéressant, ce que vous dites! J'ai aussi entendu dire que le subjonctif (même celui du présent) est en train de disparaitre - comme les dinosauriens!  
Ca va donc si on utilise le subjontif de présent au lieu de l'imparfait? Comme dans votre exemple: _Il voulait que nous mangions avec lui_? 
Je m'excuse encore, mais...il me semble qu'il est impossible d'éviter le subjonctif! Par exemple, sans lui, dans votre dernier phrase: _Il voulait nous voir manger avec lui._ - elle n'a pas le même sens que: Il voulait que nous mangeassions avec lui. 
Car..peut-être, c'est possible qu'il voulait que nous _mangeassions_, mais il ne voulait pas_ voir_ comment nous le faisons, car..par exemple.. nous goifrons toujours trop en mangeant! 
Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez?


----------



## DearPrudence

Oops, pardon, je me suis laissée emporter.
Je voulais surtout donner un conseil général et pas en particulier.
A l'inverse, une simple conjonction de coordination ou autre connecteur suffirait :
*''Selon mon dictionnaire, il est possible de dire ''....'', mais(/cependant (plutôt à l'écrit)) je ne le savais même pas.*
Je sais que ce n'est pas exactement le sens.

Je pense que "*alors que*" peut aussi marcher dans certains cas :
*"Il est venu au cinéma avec nous alors qu'il avait un examen le lendemain"
"Il avait un examen le lendemain mais il est venu au cinéma quand même" ...*

C'est vrai que c'est quand même embêtant cette formule.  
Sinon, personellement je ne suis pas une fervente adepte de "*malgré le fait que*" et doit dire que je ne m'en sers pas.


----------



## Crescent

[…]
Vous avez notez exactement ce avec que j'avais tant de problèmes:  comment éviter le subjonctif dans le passé avec les locutions qui  l'exigent? (comme: bien que, à moins que, sans que...et cetera)

A propos, laissez-moi faire une petite question: est-ce que c'est vrai que tandis que l'imparfait de subjonctif sonne d'affreux dans la langue parlante de nos jours, le parfait de subjonctif (c'est-à-dire: _bien que j'aie dû le faire ce soir_) est toujours acceptable? 
[…]


----------



## DearPrudence

Crescent said:


> A propos, laissez-moi faire poser une petite question : est-ce que c'est vrai que tandis que l'imparfait de subjonctif sonne d'affreux très mal dans la langue parlante parlée de nos jours, le parfait du subjonctif (c'est-à-dire: _bien que j'aie dû le faire ce soir_) est toujours acceptable?


Très bien ton français  Juste quelques corrections.
En effet, le passé du subjonctif est acceptable alors que de nos jours, l'imparfait du subjonctif ne l'est pas.


----------



## Mani23

Crescent said:


> Vous avez notez exactement ce avec que j'avais tant de problèmes: comment éviter le subjonctif dans le passé avec les locutions qui l'exigent? (comme: bien que, à moins que, sans que...et cetera)



Je dirais qu'il faut juste faire comme tout le monde : employer le présent du subjonctif ; ça n'est pas une méthode 'puriste' du point de vue grammatical, mais c'est la plus 'française' aujourd'hui. On n'emploie plus l'imparfait que dans des expressions figées, comme *ne fût-ce que*, *dût-il*..., ex : il avait lancé ce duel insensé, ne fût-ce que pour l'honneur, dût-il y perdre la vie
Le français a bien d'autres difficultés sur lesquelles buter, en supprimer une ne fait pas de mal, non ? 

.


----------



## smila2

Bonjour!

J'aurais voulu savoir dans quels cas "bien que" est suivi du subjonctif et dans quel cas il est suivi de l'indicatif.

Je pose cette question car je corrige un texte dont voici l'une des phrases "Bien que des réformes législatives ont eu lieu dans certains pays,... etc".
Spontanément, j'aurais utilisé le subjonctif mais je doute...

Merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## tie-break

D'après ce que je sais, après "bien que", le verbe qui suit se met toujours au subjonctif.


----------



## Maître Capello

Disons plutôt que le subjonctif est le mode normal, mais que l'indicatif se rencontre aussi.


----------



## bibite

Bonjour à vous tous,

Bien que + subjonctif 

Dans le dictionnaire Antidote, on permet, dans certains cas, l’impératif ou le conditionnel.

Voici l’extrait : Mode *bien que* : C’est le mode subjonctif qui est normalement demandé par la locution *ben que*, mais certains grammairiens justifient l’emploi de l’indicatif (pour souligner la réalité d’un fait) ou conditionnel (pour en marquer l’éventualité).

D’après vous, est-ce une nouvelle règle? Quelqu'un aurait-il un exemple où l'indicatif est justifié?
Bibite


----------



## geostan

On trouve parfois l'imparfait après _bien que_. Cela ne m'étonnerait pas de voir un exemple comme celui-ci:

Bien qu'il pleuvait très fort, j'ai décidé de rentrer au lieu de descendre dans un hôtel.

Selon la règle, on devrait dire: Bien qu'il pleuve...

En ce qui concerne le conditionnel, ne peut-on pas dire, par exemple:

Bien qu'il pourrait (ou puisse) se tromper, je suis prêt à l'appuyer. La nuance est sans doute légèrement différente.

C'est à tes compatriotes de dire si j'ai raison ou pas.

Cheers!

C'est ma mémoire qui fonctionne maintenant. Je n'ai pas de livre que je pourrais/puisse consulter.


----------



## Loisalvar

geostan said:


> Bien qu'il pleuvait très fort, j'ai décidé de rentrer au lieu de descendre dans un hôtel.
> 
> Selon la règle, on devrait dire: Bien qu'il pleuve...



Oui, d'où la difficulté d'employer "bien que" dans un autre contexte que le présent.
Mais j'ai beau me creuser les méninges, je ne vois aucune situation ou l'infinitif pourrait être utilisé.


----------



## tie-break

geostan said:


> Bien qu'il pleuvait très fort, j'ai décidé de rentrer au lieu de descendre dans un hôtel.
> 
> Selon la règle, on devrait dire: Bien *qu'il pleuve*...


 
Mais si l'action se déroule dans le passé (comme dans cet exemple) pourquoi un subjonctif présent ?   

Pour une action dans le passé :_ "Bien qu'il plût très fort, j'ai décidé de rentrer..."_ serait-il correct ?

Sinon, pour une action dans le présent : "bien qu'il pleuve très fort, je *décide* de rentrer (et non pas j'ai décidé) il me semble...

Que dites-vous ?


----------



## Anne345

Avec l'indicatif, il y a évidemment tous les cas où il ne s'agit pas de la locution conjonctive _bien que_, mais de l'adverbe _bien _: _Je vois bien que tu n'as pas fini ton travail _
et aussi 
"Des expressions comme Le malheur (ou Le hasard) voulut que, *Je veux bien que*, etc. expriment souvent *la simple constatation d’un fait* ; elles se construisent alors souvent avec l’indicatif. : _Je veux donc bien que toute règle de justice est vaine si l’on n’aime point (Alain, Propos)_" (Grevisse)


----------



## Maître Capello

Selon Grevisse (_Le Bon Usage_, § 1150) :


> _Tout … que …_ mis à part, le subjonctif est le mode habituel des  propositions concessives, même s’il s’agit d’un fait réel. C’est le seul  mode indiqué dans ses ex. par le dictionnaire de l’Acad.
> 
> Quand il s’agit d’un fait réel, certains estiment que le subjonctif n’a pas sa valeur ordinaire ;  Brunot (Pensée, p. 866) parle de « servitude grammaticale ». H. Bonnard justifie le subjonctif en disant qu’il « semble exprimer ici l’attitude d’esprit qui rejette (fictivement) du réel un phénomène que l’effet dément » (dans le Grand Lar. langue, p. 854).
> 
> Si le subjonctif est le mode régulier, on constate que l’indicatif (y compris le conditionnel) est fréquent dans la langue parlée. Il n’est pas  si rare dans la langue écrite, surtout dans les concessives introduites par une  véritable conjonction [comme _bien que_]. Certains auteurs  peuvent subir l’influence de la langue parlée (cela est voulu dans les romans  champêtres de George Sand), mais  d’autres se réclameraient plutôt de l’usage classique et de la tradition.
> 
> Historique — L’hésitation entre l’indic. et le subj. est très ancienne dans la langue. Elle  était courante au XVIIe et  au XVIIIe s. encore.  Malherbe réservait le subj. aux choses douteuses, l’indic. aux choses  certaines : cf. Brunot, Hist., t. III, p. 575.


----------



## saintnicolas

Bien qu'écrire ici soit accessible à tous, ne nous accordons pas la liberté de massacrer cette langue alors qu'en réalité, nous ne faisons pas l'effort d' en retenir les règles !
 Bien qu'ayant eu difficile, comme vous tous, à en acquérir quelques nuances, je ne me permettrais pas d'en faire un nouveau pidgin au nom de mon ignorance.
Le français est ma langue usuelle et non maternelle.
(Bien que naître en Belgique vous laisse une chance sur trois    ).

J'admire l'intérêt que vous manifestez tous, réunis ici dans ce but.
Merci d'être si instructifs et si attentifs .


----------



## frakki

Bonjour,

Je dois faire une traduction, mais j'ai un problème d'accord des temps en français. Après "bien que", on m'a toujours dit de mettre un subjonctif. Seulement voilà, que fait-on avec un subjonctif passé ? J'ai bien tenté quelque chose mais cela me paraît très bizarre. Je propose ces deux phrases. Avez-vous des idées ?

"Bien que le changement de la politique économique dans son ensemble prît la bonne direction et eût profité au pays."

"  Bien que le changement de la politique économique dans son ensemble prenait la bonne direction et profitait au pays."


----------



## Petite-Belette

Bonjour,

L'autre partie de la phrase serait utile ici...

Sans plus d'information, "Bien que le changement de la politique économique dans son ensemble prenait la bonne direction et profitait au pays." me semble plus naturel.


----------



## frakki

Voilà la phrase

"Cela signifiait que, bien que le changement de la politique économique dans son ensemble prît la bonne direction et eût profité au pays, il n’allait jamais apporter la base d’une véritable croissance économique dans une Irlande qui n’entretenait des liens économiques qu’avec le Royaume-Uni."


----------



## Petite-Belette

Je pense que si tu emploie "prît", il faut aussi dire "profita".
Ou alors employer "eût pris la bonne direction et profité au pays..."

Mais je reste dans le doute quant au temps à employer... quelqu'un d'autre pourra surement répondre...


----------



## frakki

Ce n'est pas un problème de temps, mais de mode.

"Prît" n'est d'ailleurs pas un passé simple mais un subjonctif. Je me demandais si on pouvait utiliser un imparfait (indicatif) après "bien que".


----------



## Petite-Belette

Toutes mes excuses, c'est "profitât" que je voulait dire. Car "eût profité" est au plus-que-parfait du subjonctif. Mais je viens de comprendre pourquoi tu employais deux temps différent.

Je laisserais le subjonctif.


----------



## nicduf

frakki said:


> "Cela signifiait que, bien que le changement de la politique économique dans son ensemble prît la bonne direction et eût profité au pays, il n’allait jamais apporter la base d’une véritable croissance économique dans une Irlande qui n’entretenait des liens économiques qu’avec le Royaume-Uni."



Bonjour,
Pourquoi pas 2 subjonctifs passés : ait pris et ait profité ?
Ils marquent l'antériorité par rapport à la suite de la phrase et remplacent des plus-que-parfaits du subjonctif qui ne s'emploient plus guère, ou s'il n'y a pas antériorité mais que les actions sont contemporaines, des présents du subjonctif employés à la place des imparfaits du subjonctif, ce qui se fait très couramment.


----------



## xavierG

En lisant le fil "confusion sur le choix du temps" et la réponse d'un francophone, je me suis demandé si on pouvait faire suivre "bien que" du conditionnel et non du subjonctif et donc par exemple "bien je le fasse pas".
Je dois dire que "bien que je le ferais pas" ne sonne pour moi pas du tout faux et je le dirais sans problème mais j'ai un petit doute quand même.


----------



## geostan

Selon la syntaxe rigide, le conditionnel après_ bien que_ est plutôt populaire ou familier. Néanmoins, on le trouve même dans la littérature. Je ne vois pas d'ailleurs comment on pourrait rendre la nuance du conditionnel avec le subjonctif. Mais la plupart des francophones semblent le condamner.


----------



## Maître Capello

geostan said:


> Je ne vois pas d'ailleurs comment on pourrait rendre la nuance du conditionnel avec le subjonctif.


Pas en effet avec _bien que_ (sauf évidemment dans le cas du subjonctif plus-que-parfait), mais on peut utiliser un autre tour qui accepte l'indicatif (et donc le conditionnel) comme par exemple _même si_…

_même si je ne le ferais pas_



> Mais la plupart des francophones semblent le condamner.


Pour une fois, c'est une construction que je ne condamnerais pas étant donné que l'usage classique employait les deux modes après les concessives.


----------



## geostan

Maître Capello said:


> _même si je ne le ferais pas_



Le conditionnel après si [conjonction adverbiale]? Ne dirait-on pas plutôt
_même si je ne voulais pas le faire..._?


----------



## Maître Capello

Le sens serait différent…


----------



## geostan

Mais je croyais que le conditionnel n'était permis que dans une proposition nominale telle:  Je me demandais si elle arriverait à l'heure.


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, pas seulement. 

_Même si je ne le ferais pas moi-même, c'est une bonne idée de réparer cet appareil._


----------



## Asmodée

Oups j'ai comme une oreille qui a sifflé 

Il est vrai que la locution _bien que_ est généralement suivie du subjonctif mais dans le contexte cité c'est un peu particulier (sinon ça ne serait pas drôle ). On parle d'une action qui n'a jamais eu lieu et qui n'a jamais même été envisagée auparavant.

Je m'explique :

À mon sens, _bien que je ne le fasse pas_ exprime qu'à chaque fois que je suis confronté à la situation je ne le fais pas

En revanche, _bien que je ne le ferais pas_ exprime que je n'ai encore jamais été confronté à la situation mais que si elle a lieu je ne le ferais sans doute pas

il s'agit bien là d'un irréel du futur, il n'est pas possible d'exprimer un futur au subjonctif en revanche le conditionnel remplit tout à fait cette fonction.


L'alternative _même si_ proposée par Maitre Capello me paraît tout à fait valable et a pour elle de supprimer le litige.


----------



## geostan

Maître Capello said:


> Non, pas seulement.
> 
> _Même si je ne le ferais pas moi-même, c'est une bonne idée de réparer cet appareil._



Je crois comprendre. C'est seulement lorsque *si* s'emploie dans une situation hypothétique que le futur et le conditionnel ne s'emploieraient pas. Dans tous les autres cas, il n'y a pas de restriction.


----------



## Donaldos

Asmodée said:


> À mon sens, _bien que je ne le fasse pas_ exprime qu'à chaque fois que je suis confronté à la situation je ne le fais pas
> 
> En revanche, _bien que je ne le ferais pas_ exprime que je n'ai encore jamais été confronté à la situation mais que si elle a lieu je ne le ferais sans doute pas
> 
> il s'agit bien là d'un irréel du futur, il n'est pas possible d'exprimer un futur au subjonctif en revanche le conditionnel remplit tout à fait cette fonction.



Je pense que la difficulté qui naît de la volonté d'exprimer d'une part une concession à travers l'emploi de "bien que" (généralement suivi du subjonctif) tout en introduisant d'autre part la notion d'éventualité, d'irréel (valeur qui nécessiterait, elle, l'emploi du conditionnel) n'aura échappé à personne.

La question est justement de savoir dans quelle mesure l'emploi du conditionnel est acceptable dans ce cas où l'emploi du subjonctif, attendu, n'est pas satisfaisant. 

Certains grammairiens semblent tout à fait se satisfaire de cet emploi du conditionnel (ou même de l'indicatif dans d'autres cas) tandis que d'autres le critiquent (je n'ai pas trouvé de justifications cependant...) et suggèrent de l'éviter en ayant recours à d'autres structures comme cela a déjà été proposé dans ce fil.


----------



## Splink

Voila un exemple. Mon prof à la fac m'a corrigé la phrase suivante (il est hispanophone d'origine):



> bien que Rocio Velez et Flor Romero se fassent  remarquer à l'époque du Boom de la littérature latino-américain, leurs oeuvres....






> bien que Rocio Velez et Flor Romero se font  remarquer à l'époque du Boom de la littérature latino-américain, leurs oeuvres....



Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## quinoa

Après "bien que" le subjonctif est de rigueur :
bien qu'ils se fassent remarquer
bien qu'ils se soient fait remarquer


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour à tous
C'est toujours avec subjonctif
Bien qu'il fasse beaucoup d'efforts , il est peu récompensé.


----------



## 3bien

Bonjour/bonsoir tout le monde!

Je sais qu'après "bien que/quoique" il faut employer le subjonctif, mais comment l'employer dans cette phrase?

_Je t'avais prévenu de mon arrivé, mais tu n'as pas laissé la porte ouverte._

Bien que je t'eusse prévenu?????  Je la trouve trop bizarre! 
Est-ce qu'on garde l'indicatif pour le plus-que-parfait?

Merci de vos réponses!


----------



## Maître Capello

Il suffit d'employer le subjonctif passé. 

_Bien que je t'*aie prévenu* de mon arrivée, tu n'as pas laissé la porte ouverte._


----------



## TitTornade

Bonjour,
Lequel vous paraît le plus correct :
"Bien que les enfants ont réussi leur exercice, ils n'ont pas été recompensés."
"Bien que les enfants aient réussi leur exercice, ils n'ont pas été recompensés." ?


----------



## Maître Capello

La seconde sans hésiter. Le subjonctif ne posant aucun problème particulier, c'est ce mode-là qu'il faut employer.

_Bien que les enfants *aient* réussi leur exercice, ils n'ont pas été récompensés._


----------



## TitTornade

Merci pour la réponse !

C'est étrange, la première proposition ne me semblait pas du tout fautive... J'ai failli corriger un rapport par cette proposition... la fatigue sans doute... 

On peut l'entendre à l'oral, cependant, non ?
Vu que l'exercice est réellement réussi, l'indicatif me paraissait tout aussi naturel.


----------



## itka

Nan, nan, Lil'Tornado ! Bien sûr qu'on l'entend à l'oral... Que n'entend-on pas !
Mais si tu cherches du français correct, aucun doute n'est permis, il te faut un subjonctif.


----------



## Nanon

Bien qu'on puisse l'entendre à l'oral, je doute qu'on l'entende beaucoup à l'écrit . Et si on l'écrit, ce sera sans doute une stylisation, une imitation de l'oral...
Bon, je sais, je ne suis pas gentille : je m'effacerai s'il le faut...


----------



## torturatierna

"Bien qu'il pleuvait très fort, j'ai décidé de rentrer au lieu de descendre dans un hôtel.
Selon la règle, on devrait dire: Bien qu'il pleuve..."

Si je puis me permettre je ne suis pas d'accord avec cela. Je pense que l'emploi du subjonctif après la locution bien que est obligatoire si l'on respecte strictement les règles grammaticales.

Si bien évidemment "bien qu'il pleuve" est correct, il ne s'agit pas de la correction de la phrase " bien qu'il pleuvait*", qui devrait être selon moi "bien qu'il plût" c'est à dire le subjonctif imparfait, temps très peu usité aujourd'hui en français et qui devient donc de plus en plus étrange pour nos oreilles et nos yeux! D'où le reflex évident de revenir à "bien qu'il pleuve" puisque nous utilisons le subjonctif présent pour du passé de manière ordinaire... néanmoins incorrecte pour un puriste!


----------



## Jpicot1

Bonjour, 

La locution conjonctive _bien que_ doit être obligatoirement suivie du subjonctif (présent, passé, imparfait ou plus-que-parfait, selon la phrase).
Elle peut aussi être suivie d'un participe présent ou passé.


----------



## rimrim11177

elle va oublie ses cles si bien qu'elle va certainement revenir
je veux savoir si ma phrase est juste ou pas


----------



## nicduf

Bonjour

Attention, dans votre phrase, vous n"employez pas "*bien que*" marquant la *concession* et nécessitant l'emploi du *subjonctif* mais "*si bien que*" autre locution conjonctive qui marque , elle,  la conséquence  et accepte tout à fait l'emploi du mode *indicatif*. Votre phrase est tout à fait correcte


----------



## rimrim11177

merci pour votre informations vous etiez tres utile pour moi ca m'a beaucoupe aide


mais dans les livres de grammaire on cite toujours que si bien que est suivie d'indicatif par contre moi je pensais que c'etait le subjonctif ce n'est pas bizarre que une utilisation populaire est devenue quotidienne dans les regles de la grammaire 
merci


----------



## nicduf

Bonjour,

L'emploi de l'indicatif après "si bien que" a toujours été une règle de grammaire. Je crois que vous confondez 2 locutions qui se ressemblent mais n'ont pas du tout le même sens  et se construisent avec des modes différents :
     -*bien que* qui marque l'opposition, la concession et qui se construit comme il a été dit dans les autres messages avec le subjonctif.
      exemple : *Bien qu*'il pleuve(subjonctif), je sors sans prendre de parapluie. (Il y a opposition entre le fait qu'il pleuve et le fait que je ne prenne pas de parapluie pour sortir)

      -*si bien que* qui marque la conséquence et se construit avec l"indicatif.
        exemple : Je suis sorti sans parapluie *si bien que* je suis trempé (mode indicatif). le fait d'être trempé est la conséquence, résulte du fait d'être sorti sans parapluie.
Ce n'est pas l'usage populaire qui en a fait une règle de grammaire.


----------



## Logospreference-1

[…] _Quoique_ est toujours suivi du subjonctif. […] _Même si _est toujours suivi de l'indicatif. Jusque là, en réalité il n'y a encore aucune difficulté.

Ensuite c'est une pure question d'oreille, selon que l'on entende toujours _bien que_ comme plus proche de _quoique_ ou qu'on l'entende quelquefois comme plus proche de _même si_. Si l'on en reste là, il n'y a toujours aucune difficulté.

Aux apprenants du français, pour ne leur faire prendre aucun risque, on conseille toujours d'utiliser toujours le subjonctif après _bien que_, tout simplement parce que le subjonctif ne sera jamais une faute. Si l'on en reste là, je ne vois toujours aucune difficulté.

La difficulté surgit si l'on veut faire d'un simple conseil, qui est excellent, une règle, car une telle règle ne pourra qu'être mauvaise. Relisez bien ce que disent Grevisse, H Bonnard et Brunot cités plus haut au post 10. 

_La difficulté commence si l'on maintient les roulettes à l'arrière du vélo lorsque l'on sait très bien tenir sur le vélo sans les roulettes._

S'il nous arrive d'entendre _bien que_ comme plus proche de _même si_, nous utiliserons dans ce cas fort logiquement, en respectant la grammaire, l'indicatif. Pourquoi faire un problème où il n'y en a pas, puisqu'il n'est pas un problème que_ même si _soit suivi de l'indicatif?

Si nous entendons toujours _bien que_ comme plus proche de _quoique_, nous le ferons toujours suivre fort logiquement du subjonctif, je n'y vois pas davantage de problème.

Là où c'est intéressant de réfléchir, c'est pour expliquer ce superbe subjonctif requis dans tous les cas après _quoique_, alors que l'indicatif requis après _même si_ s'explique de lui-même. H Bonnard (post 10) est certainement sur la bonne voie lorsqu'il essaie d'expliquer le subjonctif après_ bien que_, mais son explication est à mon avis plus évidente si on l'applique à _quoique_.


----------



## hockey

Indicatif ou subjonctif dans cette phrase? 

Bien qu’elle aurait à cultiver les champs avec ses parents lors des récoltes d’août, elle préférait les vacances aux bancs d’école.


----------



## Maître Capello

S'il s'agit bien d'une narration et que ce conditionnel soit bien un futur dans le passé, j'utiliserais le subjonctif imparfait:

_ Bien qu'elle *eût* à cultiver les champs…_

Si ce temps fait trop littéraire, on peut employer le conditionnel, au risque de contrarier certains linguistes:

_ Bien qu'elle *aurait* à cultiver les champs…_

Il reste cependant toujours la solution de remplacer _bien que_ par _même si_ (qui demande l'indicatif):

_*Même si* elle *aurait* à cultiver les champs…_


----------



## Astilbe

Moi qui utilise toujours le subjonctif avec "bien que", voilà que j'hésite.
Mes yeux s'écarquillent d'incrédulité quand j'écris : "_bien que j'aie grandi_ _dans un milieu protestant, cette musique a tout de suite eu sur moi un effet bienfaisant"_
Peut-on/doit-on écrire _bien que j'ai grandi?

_


----------



## Anne345

Si au pluriel vous écririez _bien que nous ayons grandi_, n'hésitez pas, conservez ce subjonctif, la véritable forme correcte !


----------



## michalon

On peut tourner les phrases autrement :
Malgré le déluge, j'ai décidé de rentrer ...
Malgré la réussite de leur exercice, les enfants n'ont pas été recompensés.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Le cas (bizarre) de _bien que_ est encore plus sujet à discussion dans son emploi avec un futur :
_Elle a déjà loué un appartement à Lyon, bien que sa mutation ne sera pas officielle avant le mois prochain_.
Je conçois que, là encore, on puisse tourner la phrase autrement (_ne puisse être_, etc.); mais pourquoi diable vouloir se compliquer la vie pour respecter un diktat qui n'a rien de naturel...?


Logospreference-1 said:


> […] _Quoique_ est toujours suivi du subjonctif. […] _Même si _est toujours suivi de l'indicatif. Jusque là, en réalité il n'y a encore aucune difficulté.
> [...]
> Si nous entendons toujours _bien que_ comme plus proche de _quoique_, nous le ferons toujours suivre fort logiquement du subjonctif, je n'y vois pas davantage de problème.
> [...]
> Là où c'est intéressant de réfléchir, c'est pour expliquer ce superbe subjonctif requis dans tous les cas après _quoique_, alors que l'indicatif requis après _même si_ s'explique de lui-même. H Bonnard (post 10) est certainement sur la bonne voie lorsqu'il essaie d'expliquer le subjonctif après_ bien que_, mais son explication est à mon avis plus évidente si on l'applique à _quoique_.


Le problème c'est justement que _quoique_ n'est pas nécessairement suivi du subjonctif.
Le TLF cite des cas avec l'indicatif ou le futur (Goncourt, Mme de Staël...), et ne réserve le subjonctif que "chez les puristes" ou en langue "soignée" (pas de langue "familière" ici).

Donc, n'employant pas l'imparfait du subjonctif (je ne suis pas un puriste, quoique pas moins soigné qu'un autre), je suis logique en me réservant le droit de _bienquer_ ou de _quoiquer_ avec d'autres modes que le subjonctif...


----------



## Maître Capello

JeanDeSponde said:


> Le cas (bizarre) de _bien que_ est encore plus sujet à discussion dans son emploi avec un futur :
> _Elle a déjà loué un appartement à Lyon, bien que sa mutation ne sera pas officielle avant le mois prochain_.
> Je conçois que, là encore, on puisse tourner la phrase autrement (_ne puisse être_, etc.); mais pourquoi diable vouloir se compliquer la vie pour respecter un diktat qui n'a rien de naturel...?


Ah bon?  Pour moi, c'est surtout l'emploi du conditionnel que l'on peut discuter (après _bien que_ donc)… Dans ta phrase, je mettrais sans hésiter le subjonctif présent de façon parfaitement naturelle. Cela te choquerait-il vraiment de dire la phrase suivante?

_Elle a déjà loué un appartement à Lyon, bien que sa mutation ne *soit* pas officielle avant le mois prochain_.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Non, le subjonctif présent ne me choque pas du tout - mais le futur me paraît encore plus naturel, puisque l'événement se situe dans l'avenir.
Comme je le disais, on peut toujours tourner la phrase autrement pour placer un subjonctif - mais pourquoi ne pas faire simple...?
Un autre exemple qui sera peut-être plus parlant :
_Bien que je deviendrai roi de Belgique à ma majorité, je refuse d'apprendre le néerlandais_.
On peut bien sûr dire _devienne_, mais cet évitement du futur est un peu forcé.
Autant supprimer le futur en français - ce qui est tout à fait possible : _les vacances sont compromises, car demain les trains sont en grève__..._


----------



## LV4-26

Qu'est-ce qui est naturel et qu'est-ce qui ne l'est pas ?
La phrase commençant par _bien que je deviendrai_ me semble très peu naturelle, tout simplement parce que je n'ai jamais entendu de futur après _bien que_.
Et l'on passe très aisément d'inhabituel/bizarre à moche.

De la même façon, beaucoup de gens sont "choqués" de ne pas entendre le subjonctif après _après que_. Et pourtant....


----------



## marshen

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai un doute sur l'emploi du verbe être au subjonctif imparfait, dans la phrase : "_Bien que je fusse informé de [], vous ne pouvez prétendre que []_".

"Bien que je fusse informé" est-il bien employé, ou est-il plus correct d'opter pour "Bien que je *fus* informé" ?

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Le subjonctif est en principe de rigueur après _bien que_. On peut donc utiliser le subjonctif imparfait si on écrit un texte littéraire. Mais à l'oral ou si on écrit un texte « courant », on utilisera le subjonctif passé.

_Bien que je *fusse* informé… _
_Bien que j'*aie été* informé… _

En revanche, le passé simple faisant partie de l'indicatif, il est incorrect de l'utiliser après _bien que_ :

_Bien que je *fus* informé… _

Il y a certes des exceptions dans certains cas, mais il n'y a aucune raison d'en faire une ici.


----------



## Francois_C

On ne peut plus guère se fier aux professeurs, même francophones, même d'université, en matière d'orthographe ou de syntaxe. Le vôtre vous a corrigé à tort.

La règle française n'est pas logique, mais elle est. On la justifie parfois par des sophismes comme de dire que l'opposition est rejeté dans l'irréalité (du conditionnel) par son inefficacité même. Mais il vaut mieux se tenir à l'idée que dans le langage tout est convention

Dans la langue classique (XVIIè S), l'indicatif se trouve encore, en souvenir du latin (et de la logique), et dans les cas ou le sens de _bien que_ se réduit à celui de la conjonction de coordination _mais_. Je crois l'avoir vu plusieurs fois chez Pascal, mais les exemples ne me reviennent plus.
En revanche, j'en ai un exemple plus récent chez Anatole France :
_Bien que nous fûmes, mon bon maître et moi, très attentifs à cacher notre surprise, M. d’Astarac la devina_
C'est dans _La Rôtisserie de la Reine Pédauque_, attribué à un scripteur du XVIIIè siècle, ce qui pourrait expliquer l'application des règles de la syntaxe latine.

On ne fait jamais de faute en employant le subjonctif. Toutefois, on peut également essayer d'éviter de se placer dans la situation d'avoir à employer des imparfaits ou plus-que-parfaits du subjonctif, comme mes "bons maîtres" à moi me l'ont enseigné. Au lieu d'écrire, comme il serait correct :
_Bien que nous eussions été, mon bon maître et moi, très attentifs à cacher notre surprise, M. d’Astarac la devina_
On pourrait dire :
_Nous fûmes, mon bon maître et moi, très attentifs à cacher notre surprise, mais M. d’Astarac la devina
Nous fûmes, mon bon maître et moi, très attentifs à cacher notre surprise. Pourtant M. d’Astarac la devina_
Ou _Malgré nos efforts..._
Le français est moins friand de subordination que le latin, et on a toujours intérêt à coordonner, juxtaposer et couper les phrases. Voltaire reste un bon modèle de style sur ce point.


----------



## mgaristova

Selon ce que je lis ici les phrases suivantes devraient être correctes:
Bien que je sache tout je n`ai rien dit. [Je savais tout mais je n'ai rien dit] 
Bien que je veuille le faire, je ne l`ai pas fait. ´[Je voulais le faire mais je ne l'ai pas fait] _Commentaire: Je voulais, mais maintenant je ne le veux plus. _
Bien que ce soit impossible je n`ai pas renoncé.  [C'était impossible mais je n'ai pas renoncé] _Commentaire: Ce n'est plus impossible_.
Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Bonjour,

j'ai appris qu'on pouvait employer le subj. présent au lieu du subj. imparfait au français courant, p.ex.:

Il voulut qu'elle vienne (su lieu de "qu'elle vînt").
Il voulut qu'elle soit déjà venue (au lieu de "qu'elle fût venue).

Il fit en sorte que tous les autres le suivent (suivissent?)

Est-cela aussi valable pour les subordonnées/ expressions exprimant la concession?

par exemple:

Il se promena bien qu'il pleuve (plût?).

Merci déjà d'avance.


----------



## tilt

L'imparfait du subjonctif n'est jamais utilisé en français courant, mais dans les exemples que tu donnes, je dirais qu'on le remplacera par l'imparfait de l'indicatif plutôt que le présent du subjonctif :

Il se promena, bien qu'il pleuvait.


----------



## JClaudeK

Je dirais:
Il se *promena*, bien qu'il *plût*.
ou (langage courant)
Il *s'est promené* bien qu'il *ait plu*.

Edit
_"Il se promena, bien qu'il pleu*vait*."_ est à exclure, à mon avis. "bien que" est obligatoirement suivi d'un subjonctif.


----------



## Roméo31

J'ajoute la règle :

*Cas d'application stricte de la concordance des temps* :
 Principale à un temps passé de l'indicatif + subordonnée au subjonctif (du fait de "bien que") + l'action de la subordonnée est simultanée (donc ni antérieure ni postérieure) par rapport à l'action de la principale  ==> le verbe de la subordonnée doit se mettre à* l'imparfait du subj*. ==> _Il se promena bien qu'il *plût*_, comme l'a écrit JClaudeK.


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Ok, donc dans ce cas, le subj. présent est fautif, non?

(contrairement aux subordonnées introduites par un verbe de volonté  - comme vouloir - Panini l'-a-t-elle bien compris? ;-) )


----------



## Roméo31

J'ai rappelé la règle stricte, c'est-à-dire, comme je l'ai indiqué ce que donne l'application de la concordance des temps.

Pour le remplacement du subj. imparfait par le subj. présent, voici une discussion très récente qui devrait faire ton bonheur.

Panini, tu parles de toi à la 3e personne du singulier ? J'adore !


----------



## tilt

Après avoir écrit "Il se promena, bien qu'il pleuvait", j'ai finalement tiqué moi aussi. Je n'arrive pas à savoir si cette phrase est acceptable ou non.



JClaudeK said:


> Il *s'est promené* bien qu'il *ait plu*.


Cette phrase-là n'a pas le même sens : elle situe le moment où il a plu avant le moment où il s'est promené.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Si vous voulez l'imparfait, vous choisissez _alors que_, qui change très peu le sens, et vous aurez la paix, puisqu'on en est réduit là.

Peu importe, l'essentiel est de bien comprendre ce que l'on dit ou ce qui est écrit. Si je lis _bien qu'il plût_, je comprends que la personne comptait qu'il ne pleuvrait pas, et que, malgré cette contrariété, elle a tout de même maintenu sa promenade. Si je lis _alors qu'il pleuvait_, je comprends que la personne, bien que cela nous étonne, ne faisait pas attention à la pluie. L'image est plus saisissante, en un sens ; c'est un tableau qui nous parle.

Le TLFi (à mi-page) est beaucoup plus prudent sur _bien que + mode_, disant seulement qu'il est généralement suivi du subjonctif, mais notant des emplois familiers comme littéraires avec l'indicatif. Hé bien je crois qu'il ne dit pas autre chose que la réalité. Même à _quoique_, encore plus souvent suivi du subjonctif, il dit que la langue littéraire est loin de se refuser à l'indicatif, j'en avais été le premier surpris. Sur _bien que_ avec l'indicatif, il me semble que c'est Littré qui donne pas mal d'exemples ; en tous cas on en a trouvé pas mal d'exemples chez les auteurs, mais rien n'y fait, la pseudo-faute revient toujours sur le tapis. Pour ceux qui apprennent le français, le subjonctif est évidemment conseillé puisqu'il ne sera jamais une faute.


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Donc, si je l'ai bien compris, je peux remplacer le subj. imparfait par le subj. présent qui est plus courant dans la langue moderne/ parlée:

Il se promena bien qu'il pleuve.


----------



## JClaudeK

Je pense que c'est la meilleure solution (préférable à l'indicatif: toutes les grammaires "conseillent" l'utilisation du subj.).
cf. aussi:
http://www.languefrancaise.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=5498


----------



## gouro

Bonjour
Laquelle est plus correcte pour vous, si la réalité est certaine ?

1- Bien que cela ne me plaisait pas, je me suis servi des fruits.

2-  Bien que cela ne me plaise pas, je me suis servi des fruits.
D'avance merci


----------



## Astilbe

La phrase n° 2 est la bonne !


----------



## Maître Capello

Si c'est dans un contexte littéraire, je n'hésiterais pas à employer le subjonctif imparfait, seul temps vraiment correct dans ce cas :

0. _Bien que cela ne me *plût* pas, je me servis des fruits_.​
Sinon, aucune des phrases n'est pour moi satisfaisante :

1. _Bien que cela ne me *plaisait* pas, je me suis servi des fruits_. ​2. _Bien que cela ne me *plaise* pas, je me suis servi des fruits_. ​
Je contournerais donc le problème :

3. *Même si*_ cela ne me *plaisait* pas, je me suis servi des fruits._​
Mais si je devais absolument choisir entre (1) et (2), j'opterais pour la (1).


----------



## gouro

D'accord merci


----------

